# snowfest auction



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

Theres some pretty nice birds in this years auction. Alot of jones boys , crazy al, and mc laughin lofts. Also some of danny hutchins. heres some pegiress for some birds that might be of interest. You can go to speedpigeon.com to check out the auction list. 

http://www.speedpigeon.com/rrv/danny_hutchins_pigeons.pdf


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

C a lot of 430 in there. Never flew ludo's how do they do?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Warren Smith will fill you in on Ludo's. He was considered my many as "the best racer in the world". He sold his whole loft approx 4-6 months ago. Warrren purchased one of his key hens in a PIPA auction. Also, Warren has other Ludo Claessens.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't checked out the auction stuff yet but I do like McLaughlin's SVR's. Guess I better go check it out and see what's there


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my. Lots of good birds. Lots of cockbirds 
I wouldn't mind having #8 on McLaughlin's list 
-looks through others-
Anddddd....that's about it. So if I could go to the auction, I'd probably just spend my time trying to win that bird and forget the others. I liked a lot of cocks but I have a feeling I already have enough of those


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Very Nice Birds


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Frank's got some nice birds. Dan Hutchin's stuff looks great too. I feel like a kid in a candy store. Except this kind of candy is pricey!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh my. Lots of good birds. Lots of cockbirds
> I wouldn't mind having #8 on McLaughlin's list
> -looks through others-
> Anddddd....that's about it. So if I could go to the auction, I'd probably just spend my time trying to win that bird and forget the others. I liked a lot of cocks but I have a feeling I already have enough of those


What about 1 and 2? 8 is not even a SVR.  Just messing with ya I heard his Imbrects are pretty good. 2 is a son of the end, wow don't see that everyday. I have a double bred grandson of the end and grandson of red tide. He has produced me some nice birds for 2 years straight now, I just can't seem to clock them in the 300's. My plan was to goto this auction but have a newborn baby at home so not sure that will fly.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

I heard from others as well that there van reets wont make it home good from 300mile as well but do come home on the day and some of his stock are down from the mcloft lines. But they sure do fly pretty good on the 200 and below and better on a cross. I like mclofts maurice caesaerts though.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> What about 1 and 2? 8 is not even a SVR.  Just messing with ya I heard his Imbrects are pretty good. 2 is a son of the end, wow don't see that everyday. I have a double bred grandson of the end and grandson of red tide. He has produced me some nice birds for 2 years straight now, I just can't seem to clock them in the 300's. My plan was to goto this auction but have a newborn baby at home so not sure that will fly.


I'm not too specific on strains, I just like good birds, haha 
Yeah I have enough cockbirds. I have two SVR cocks from McLaughlin. I'll have to see what exactly they're out of when I get home. I just know somewhere in there is Liv, The End, and 604. The best thing about the birds was they were free!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I after the Nero's.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going! I'm going! I won some money yesterday so the wife said I could goto the snowfest this year. Yee Haw


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats a six hour drive for us.  we c.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> Thats a six hour drive for us.  we c.


About 6 hours for us also we are going to stay the weekend.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

If we do decide to go maybe we can meet up and chit chat. Ill Let Ya know Via PM.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats cool. Anyone else here going?


----------

